
Why we killed the Slack chatbot we built for small businesses - Mulango
https://medium.com/mint-digital/why-we-killed-the-slack-chatbot-we-built-for-small-businesses-e4572dd64d9
======
kingbirdy
It seems like the real problem here is that they spent too much time making
their bot 'cute' and not enough time optimizing for real world use cases that
could lead to profitability

